# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Pukkeltjes en korstjes op hoofdhuid

## Anneli

Mijn dochtertje van anderhalf heeft al een half jaar last van pukkeltjes op haar hoofdhuid, onder het haar.
In eerste instantie vertelde de dokter dat het krentenbaard was. Maar ondanks antibiotica bleef het terugkomen.
Wij zijn doorverwezen naar een dermatoloog, maar die schijnt er helaas ook niet uit te komen wat het is. Het blijkt toch geen krentenbaard te zijn.

De pukkeltjes breiden zich uit, het gaat jeuken, er komt pus uit er komen korstjes op. Het is eigenlijk niet om aan te zien.

We worden er echt moedeloos van. Soms is het even "rustig". Dan zitten er op haar hoofd een paar pukkeltjes. Maar op een gegeven moment komt er een soort "explosie" en zit heel haar hoofd er weer onder. Het duurt dus al een half jaar !!! 

Heeft iemand hier misschien ervaring mee of een idee wat het zou kunnen zijn?

Met vriendelijke groet,

Anneli

----------


## qwrt89

hoi Anneli,
ik heb precies hetzelfde probleem nu. Weet je ondertussen al wat het is/was?
Ben een man van 21jaar en heb het al best lang. Telkens wordt het weer een stuk minder maar dan komt het ineens weer op. Alvast bedankt.

groetjes,

Alex

----------

